# Latest Sponsor for Bimmerfest East presented by RimPRO - TOYO TIRES!!!



## tdc (Apr 6, 2003)

We would like to announce that *Toyo Tire* is now an official sponsor of Bimmerfest East 2003: Back on Track!!

In addition to their support of this enthusiasts' event, they have graciously agreed to donate several prizes, including a * brand new set of Toyo Tires for the winner of Best BMW!! *

Needless to say, this will be THE BMW event to attend this year on the east coast, and registration closes soon, so register now, spaces are filling up rapidly and you don't want your work of Bavarian art to be left outside the gates.

www.bimmerfesteast.com


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Congrats on bringing in Toyo! I hear they make some pretty good tires 

btw, nice avatar :thumbup:


----------

